# Solved: Suspicious file types found



## Dr. Friday (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is some of the log file output with rkhunter, should i be concerned? I am kind of new to Linux.

[12:23:15] Warning: Suspicious file types found in /dev:
[12:23:15] /dev/shm/pulse-shm-1525712785: data
[12:23:15] /dev/shm/pulse-shm-50679959: data
[12:23:15] /dev/shm/pulse-shm-2803988956: data
[12:23:15] /dev/shm/pulse-shm-1183878939: data
[12:23:15] /dev/shm/ecryptfs-darthrevan-Private: ASCII text
[12:23:15] Checking for hidden files and directories [ Warning ]
[12:23:15] Warning: Hidden directory found: /etc/.java
[12:23:15] Warning: Hidden directory found: /dev/.udev
[12:23:15] Warning: Hidden directory found: /dev/.initramfs


----------



## jlhaslip (Nov 21, 2009)

nope


----------



## dashdanw (Sep 14, 2006)

nope


----------



## Dr. Friday (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks alot!


----------

